# soaking seeds in water before germination?



## NewbieG (Sep 21, 2007)

So I've germinated before several several years ago, and I remember soaking the seeds in water before putting them in a bag with a wet paper towel. The thing is I can't remember how long I did it, or where I even found in the information. I liked the prebious results much more than I like the current results. I actually forgot about the bag of seeds and after 2 weeks or so had plants that were about an inch and a half with leaves growing in the bag. Now I was told that you should move the seeds from the bag to soil as soon as it has a root (im assuming they didn't mean developed roots, simply a root). Thats what I did this time, and my poor plant is turning very brown . I'm using a 125watt grow light, making sure the plant isn't to hot, and that the plant has eough water. Maybe I'm just being impatient? Suggestion


----------



## Homemadegravity (Sep 21, 2007)

Well you are correct about the simply just a root. I believe its called a taproot. And yes when the root pops out of the seed I put it in the soil bout 1/2in down and cover it lightly. 
How much water are you giving it? How far is your light from the plant? 
 And here check this out it mite help you with your germinating questions. http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=14482


----------



## fleshstain (Sep 21, 2007)

i get between 90-100% germ rates using Rapid Rooter plugs and a homemade greenhouse....i wet the plugs a bit to help with hard shelled seeds....after placing my seeds i set my greenhouse on top of my flouro to act as a heating mat....slightly different from what some may do, but i get the results i need....


----------



## jjsunderground (Sep 26, 2007)

restart your germination. get fresh seeds and soak them in water until they are ready to sow. dont expect all the seeds to sprout. once they are ready to sow, sow them about a quarter inch below the soil. keep moist not wet. i have a question about lighting though..your 125 watt set up sounds better than my 26 watt grow.what kind of bulb are you using. im using a compact flouro...will this be enough to supply veg light to my five seeds?


----------



## Bubby (Sep 27, 2007)

I soak mine overnight, before I put them in the papertowel. I find by then, they'll sink (assuming air bubbles aren't hung on to it). I'm not sure if this really helps, because I've had success without soaking them, but I've heard it helps hydrate the outer shell, making it easier to crack open.

I've also heard of people gently pinching seeds, until a pop, that aren't germinating.

Can't really point you to any good writing about it though.



What part of the plant is turning brown, and how big is it?


----------



## NewbieG (Sep 28, 2007)

ya my 125 watt set up isn't worth any thing. I'm going for a $200 400 watt HPS/MH system that comes with every thing. I don't really mind spending 200 dollars on some thing like this. I'm still having trouble with the germination, Im currently using distilled/filtered (drinking water) for every thing because it seems as if the the tap water is just not doing it. I've got another 15-20 seeds germinating, and it looks like only one is sprouting thus far. Hopefully I can get 4 plants total with the 400 watt system get a few ounces out of it... I hope



			
				jjsunderground said:
			
		

> restart your germination. get fresh seeds and soak them in water until they are ready to sow. dont expect all the seeds to sprout. once they are ready to sow, sow them about a quarter inch below the soil. keep moist not wet. i have a question about lighting though..your 125 watt set up sounds better than my 26 watt grow.what kind of bulb are you using. im using a compact flouro...will this be enough to supply veg light to my five seeds?


----------



## BluBrownies (Oct 11, 2007)

Hey Hey.... why are you all depressed and stressed out for... they are just seeds... yah know XD...

Im messing a round... wit you man! :hubba: 

So... Take the seeds you have now. Take those seeds and soak them in warm water overnight. After this take those seeds and put them in a folded up piece of wet napkin. Put this napkin + seeds + water in a plastic bag. I personally put my seeds and plastic bag combo under a hat. The BIG factors are : warmeth , water , and no LIGHT = easy germination ...

IM sorry if im stupid... IM high baby....................


----------



## NewbieG (Oct 11, 2007)

haha thanks for the help, but i got past this stage about 2 weeks ago. Appreciate the help. Check out my grow journal to see what the seeds have become


----------



## jrobertson (Oct 18, 2007)

I can't get my auroa indica to germinate, tried both ways, into a peat pellet{ which stoney says is alright and that he does it that way}, then tried the towel method, warm and just moist, but no luck.
Any one have any more ideas, maybe SB can help me. the seeds are from nirvana boutique, my NL's germinated right away. thanks JR


----------



## DankCloset (Oct 18, 2007)

just remember, that the seed must soak up 60% of its mass equal in water in order to germ, i put my seeds in a cup of spring water and soak them over night then move them to a dvd case with paper towel sittin right up top of my monitor, it never fails me.

jrobertson, get a piece of fine sand paper and lightly scratch the surface of the seed, then soak it for 24 hours, spring water. then move to a black dvd case with a paper towel, put it on ur monitor till they germ, i change the paper towel daily. just a suggestion that might help, i know that i had a problem with some rock bud seeds that wouldnt germ, this helped em.


----------

